# swarmbuster tending bees in Chester County, Pennsylvania



## swarmbuster (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello There,
My sons and I have been tending bees for thirty years, starting as a hobby, that has simply "Gone Wild".
To have a look at what we are up to, I encourage you to visit 911honey.com 
Over the years, I have visited this wonderful resource many times, have wanted to join to bee a bit more active,
and well, I have just made the first step. Just as soon as quickly, I plan to post a question regarding an unknown to me 
floral source, should anybody bee interested in assisting with the identification.
I'm told that Spring follows Winter, and although I have been enjoying this Winter, (having not had a true Winter here
in many a year), I am now thinking Spring and tending bees.
That's all I got. Livin' & Learnin'


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to the "wild" side of beesource (well sometimes), I am sure you will have a bounty of information to share!


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

Welcome in


----------



## swarmbuster (Mar 5, 2014)

Why, Thank You

Walt


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome Swarmbuster 
I am originally from Chester county and will be back in July.
We have had a winter here like I grew up with in Pa.
COME ON SPRING 60 tomorrow :applause:


----------



## swarmbuster (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank You for your Welcome.
Where in Chester County are you from?
We started back in inspecting our hives today,
despite not quite making it to 40 today. Should 
bee in the mid Fifties tomorrow. Yeah! We plan 
to keep checking on the girls through the weekend.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Born in West Chester and grew up in Cochranville and Atglen.
We moved out here about 8 years ago.
It's going to be raining here tomorrow but I am teaching 3 teenagers how to build there first hives in the shop.
bottom board, 2- deeps, inner cover and top. Frames will be the next class in 2 weeks.
Good luck.


----------



## swarmbuster (Mar 5, 2014)

I lived in West Chester for a spell growing up, and now live in the Doe Run, Springdell area.
I trust that your class went well.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

It went very well. I had every thing pre cut so all they had to do was assemble them.
One of them had never built anything before today and you should see how much paint he put on his bottom board.:thumbsup:
He was very happy with his work and I think he did a great job for his first project.
In two weeks they will do the finish coat of paint and assemble there frames and a top feeder.
Then all we need are some swarms to fill them.


----------



## swarmbuster (Mar 5, 2014)

Very cool, t'is so nice to get the next generation interested in what we do.
What a beeautiful day we had here in Pa. today. We were visiting beeyards 
all day today, and it was so nice to see all of the yellow snow. My cap looks as though 
I had been down on a fishing boat with far too many gulls overhead. My son and I had to walk
into the yards. I fear it is going to bee awhile beefore we have the luxury of driving into 
the yards, what with all of the lingering snow and MUD. It rather feels like we are in VT,
during the mud season. A few of the yards are looking xtrtemely well, bustin out of their seams, 
if you will. Yesterday, my sons and I split into two groups, the weather was certainly much cooler,
and our hive reports were not quite as hot either. Tomorrow we will finish our early Spring inspections,
and see.....


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

